# Sport Pet Dog Kennel



## LizardGirl

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share something I got for Inky the other day...

At Walmart I found a pop-up dog kennel, which I've been looking for an inexpensive one for a little while, for travel. (some I've found are $50+ for a decent size!!!) I ended up buying a Sport Pet Pop Open Dog Kennel, medium. I suppose I could have easily gotten the small. :roll: The medium, is, well, huge. But that's a good thing, for me, with one hedgie and more space. I got the red one at Walmart for $16. (I believe it was on sale...) The dimensions are 22" wide by 36" long by 22" high. It's about regular cage size!

Here's a link to the medium one: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5192525

Okay, pros, cons, then pics.

Pros:
-It's huge, which I want him to be able to stretch and run on his wheel.
-Inexpensive, less than the cost of most foldable/popup kennels
-Folds into this teeny little thing that is so easy to store
-On the sides, the mesh is high up so it's harder to climb/scratch on it

Cons:
-The red is EYEPOPPING!ly bright
-The wire-things that bend or twist or whatever to fold it up again are pretty stiff, you need some biceps to fold it back up!

Here's some pics:

Package-









Popped up w/o any stuff (except my sister there, heh)

































Folded up w/Inky modeling-
















Stuff in, w/door open and not-
















Hope those pics are okay. I thought people going to shows/travelling might be interested, since it's compact for tossing in the car. If anyone else has an opinion on this or a similar product, I'd be interested!


----------



## Nancy

That's great for a portable cage. I got something similar a few years ago from Mary Maxim but it isn't very sturdy. That one looks much better. I hope our Walmart has them.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Wow! That's an awesome idea. I was SHOCKED :shock: at how large it was....when I scrolled down and saw your little sister sitting inside of it! :lol: 

Thanks for the pics and recommendation.

Pixie


----------



## LizardGirl

No problem! I've been trying to find a decent travel cage in addition to his cat carrier for a while now. I was surprised too when I saw how big it was! If you're taking multiple hedgies or where you're staying is smaller, I'd recommend *not* getting the medium. The small would be great, and I think I saw an extra small when I was there getting it. (didn't see one online) 

Also, if you have the opportunity, get the blue one! (unless you like the POW red :shock: )


----------



## Chewy

Wow I never thought about using one of those as a travel cage! Its one of those things where you wonder why you didn't think about that.  :shock: I thought I'd add that shocked face just because I think its funny. lol :lol:


----------



## Hedgiepets

I am glad you found something to keep your little sister in while traveling! hehehe :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Hedgiepets said:


> I am glad you found something to keep your little sister in while traveling! hehehe :lol:


 :lol: * ROFLMAO !!!*

That was a good one, Hedgiepets!

Pixie


----------



## smhufflepuff

Looks neat - a couple questions about it:

How does the front door close to make sure hedgie stays inside?

Looks as though you'd have to make sure the entire room was adequately heated to hedgie temperature.. kinda like for c&c cages?

In your opinion, would it work if you had a hedgie who liked to dig? Would the material stand up to hedgies who like to scratch at the bottom of their homes?


----------



## sebian

Inky is such a stud! What a great model!!

You should definitely get that man a contract....


----------



## Nancy

Went to Walmart today and they don't have them.


----------



## Gnarly

Nancy, I know you don't have a Target, but I bought one of these collapsible cages (for my dog) a while ago. It was the large size, and it was only around $20. Maybe you could order it online and have it shipped? 

That's a great little set up, I never even thought of using something like that for travel. 

I would just be a little concerned about the mesh door. 

Your sister is adorable!


----------



## lilhoglet

It looks very nice and roomy!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Are they machine washable? I was just thinking, what if Inky decides to pee in it, or some water gets spilled? Plus, obviously it would get a little stinky after a while. Due to the wires, I'm not sure if they would be able to be washed in a washing machine, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LizardGirl

> I am glad you found something to keep your little sister in while traveling! hehehe


LOL! :lol:



> Looks neat - a couple questions about it:
> 
> How does the front door close to make sure hedgie stays inside?
> 
> Looks as though you'd have to make sure the entire room was adequately heated to hedgie temperature.. kinda like for c&c cages?
> 
> In your opinion, would it work if you had a hedgie who liked to dig? Would the material stand up to hedgies who like to scratch at the bottom of their homes?


There's a zipper that goes all the way around the door, and when it's open you can roll it up and it velcros up at the top.

You'd have to heat the whole room or add handwarmers for a short amount of time. That won't do for the air temp. though. The heat seems to be retained fairly well.

I think if a hedgie had pretty sharp nails (as many do on the front ahm Inky ahm) and worked at it a while, I think that yes, they would be able to tear/shred the bottom. I doubt it'd get large enough to escape but certainly dangerous for catching feet/nails. I'd be really careful if you've got a digger.



> Inky is such a stud! What a great model!! You should definitely get that man a contract....


Haha! Inky says thanks and gives a toothpaste commercial smile.  *sparkle*



> Went to Walmart today and they don't have them.


Aww, bummer.



> I would just be a little concerned about the mesh door.
> 
> Your sister is adorable!


I don't have a problem with the door because Inky isn't a shredder (though hedgies feel different and do different things in each situation) so yes, that might be a problem for someone with a hedgie who has the tendacy to attack mesh doors.  
Thanks! She's 2 and still only 23 lbs... teeny little thing! :roll:



> Are they machine washable? I was just thinking, what if Inky decides to pee in it, or some water gets spilled? Plus, obviously it would get a little stinky after a while. Due to the wires, I'm not sure if they would be able to be washed in a washing machine, but I'm not sure.


I know for certain you can't machine wash it. The wires don't come out, and when it's not folded down, its huge. No way it'd ever fit... It's made for dogs, so I'd assume that just spot cleaning/scrubbing with soap and water in dirty areas would be fine, though I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## intheend

I have two of these that I use for my dogs and personally, I wouldn't like to use it for a hedgehog. The bottom isn't solid and the sides as well as the opening have a fine mesh.


----------



## Kalandra

I bought one of these recently to try as a travel cage at the Milwaukee show. What do you mean the bottom is not solid? The one I purchased the top, bottom and back are all made of solid polyester. The sides are mostly mesh and the front door is a mesh. The one I purchased is a size Large and has just under 6 square feet of space. Its quite roomy for a hedgehog. I, however, cannot see using one of these for a dog. They are light weight and I can see a dog easily tipping them, carrying them around, or chewing them up.

As a travel cage I think they may actually be just fine for the right hedgehog. Not all hedgehogs have the same personalities though. But I will report more as my experiment proceeds. I intend to try it out on Rose this weekend as a play pen to see how she reacts in it. I suspect based on her personality she won't care as long as she has her sleeping blanket, wheel and food.


----------



## LizardGirl

I will be very interested to see what Rose thinks of it as well- I'll post what Inky thinks, too.  

Intheend, do you mean it's not solid, as in bendable? Yes, it's got the polyester bottom. However, when placed on a solid surface, technically it would be solid. Might I ask your opinion as to why this type of floor would be a problem? Trying to see all sides here.


----------



## Nancy

I would try these out well before the shows. Don't want any escapees at the show.


----------



## peanut1388

Oh Peanut and Inky should model together


Oh and here they come Peanut and Inky modeling the new hedgehog carrier every hedgehog is hissing about them and it comes with its own Bucket so to get this faboulas deal (sorry Peanut and Inky not included) only cost $29.99 yes you heard correctly the Hedgehog carrier and the Bucket wheel only $29.99 SHIPPING INCLUDED!


----------



## r_k_chic47

LizardGirl said:


> I will be very interested to see what Rose thinks of it as well- I'll post what Inky thinks, too.
> 
> Intheend, do you mean it's not solid, as in bendable? Yes, it's got the polyester bottom. However, when placed on a solid surface, technically it would be solid. Might I ask your opinion as to why this type of floor would be a problem? Trying to see all sides here.


I know you weren't asking me for my opinion, but I'd like to post it here. If you were to carry this, with all accessories and inky in it, since the floor isn't solid, everything would fall over. Now, if you were only using this after you had set it up somewhere you were staying, and not as a travel carrier to carry around, then you wouldn't have any problems. I think that's what intheend was trying to say about the bottom not being solid, but I could be wrong.


----------



## LizardGirl

Ah, that makes more sense. Yes, I didn't intend to actually move it after it was set up for overnight. I've got a hard-sided cat carrier for that.


----------



## Kalandra

Nancy said:


> I would try these out well before the shows. Don't want any escapees at the show.


That's what my testing is for. I'm an overly protective momma who if there is any concern at all that it won't work out, then we go back to our old standard plan. If it does, well it will save packing 2 tubs into the car (or 4 when I have 2 hedgehogs). With a hedgehog that doesn't dig, I don't have any concerns yet. We tried a little time in it last night and Rose was pretty disinterested in the adventure. She looked around, found her mealies, her wheel and promptly climbed under her sleeping blanket to nap. With Rose's personality this was as I expected. I took her out after 15 minutes. We will continue our testing until I'm certain she is going to be safe. Else we pack tubs to Milwaukee.

LG, has your little one spent time over night in it yet? Wondering how he reacted.

One funny thing about mine... it has seat belt loops. I can't imagine putting a dog in this thing.


----------



## LizardGirl

> LG, has your little one spent time over night in it yet? Wondering how he reacted.
> 
> One funny thing about mine... it has seat belt loops. I can't imagine putting a dog in this thing.


He hasn't stayed overnight (will be tonight to see how he reacts) but he'd been in it for a few hours. He just explored a bit and dove straight under the liner and fell asleep.

Mine has seat belt loops too... I honestly don't know who would put their dog in one in the car... but, you never know. I don't have any use for them. :roll:


----------



## Nancy

Kalandra said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try these out well before the shows. Don't want any escapees at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my testing is for. I'm an overly protective momma who if there is any concern at all that it won't work out, then we go back to our old standard plan. If it does, well it will save packing 2 tubs into the car (or 4 when I have 2 hedgehogs). With a hedgehog that doesn't dig, I don't have any concerns yet. We tried a little time in it last night and Rose was pretty disinterested in the adventure. She looked around, found her mealies, her wheel and promptly climbed under her sleeping blanket to nap. With Rose's personality this was as I expected. I took her out after 15 minutes. We will continue our testing until I'm certain she is going to be safe. Else we pack tubs to Milwaukee.
> 
> LG, has your little one spent time over night in it yet? Wondering how he reacted.
> 
> One funny thing about mine... it has seat belt loops. I can't imagine putting a dog in this thing.
Click to expand...

You could always keep her in the bathtub in the motel so even if there is an escape, she couldn't go far. A blanket in the bottom of the tub and taking a small space heater to use would ensure not only is she safe but warm.

I'm envious. I wish I could go to Milwaukee! I'm hoping for Sholarie (sp?) but not sure if the time frame is going to work.


----------



## peanut1388

Im wondering something.. This summer upcoming (summer of 09) My cousin is getting married.. Unfortinetly she lives in Ontario (I live in Nova Scotia) So we have to fly there.. But I DO NOT want to leave Peanut behind.. Would they stuff him in the pet department if so.. Would it be cold in there and what kind of Cat carrier or Pop up cage thing should I use.. (Would they let me keep peanut in the people area with me?)


----------



## LizardGirl

Okay, so Inky stayed in the kennel last night, and was great! He had his flying saucer and same bowls as usual, so not much was changed. I heard him come out around the same times, ate as much as normal, and it didn't appear to bother him being in a new place. Of course, that's just his personality, every hedgie is different.

He did his routine scratching on the bottom (which he always does before going to sleep) and didn't pursue it any longer than normal. The fabric seems like it would hold up pretty well to hedgie nails, IMO.

Yesterday evening I got a video of him exploring it... not that relevant but I just wanted to upload it because HE RAN ON HIS WHEEL! That was the first time I'm ever caught caught him on tape... I was really happy. :lol: If you watch, it's at about 1:48...


----------



## intheend

r_k_chic47 said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very interested to see what Rose thinks of it as well- I'll post what Inky thinks, too.
> 
> Intheend, do you mean it's not solid, as in bendable? Yes, it's got the polyester bottom. However, when placed on a solid surface, technically it would be solid. Might I ask your opinion as to why this type of floor would be a problem? Trying to see all sides here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you weren't asking me for my opinion, but I'd like to post it here. If you were to carry this, with all accessories and inky in it, since the floor isn't solid, everything would fall over. Now, if you were only using this after you had set it up somewhere you were staying, and not as a travel carrier to carry around, then you wouldn't have any problems. I think that's what intheend was trying to say about the bottom not being solid, but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

That was exactly what was I trying to say. It's solid when it's on the floor or on something, but when you go to big pick it up there's no stability. Even for my dog, this isn't how I transport her. This is just her "den" (my dog has issues and cannot sleep in an open space, lol). Anyway, my point is that I wouldn't be comfortable using it because the water/food can spill or the wheel can tip over. But hey, that's just my opinion and if it works for you, then that is awesome and I'm glad ou found something useful!


----------



## Coco

intheend you don't think to put a plate of wood or somethings hard in the bottom of this Sport Pet Dog Kennel I think it'S the best way to be able to use it realy well and it'S not somethings expensive to keep your hedgie in the good position and be safe for all things in the kennel ,,

It's an idea do what you want with it


----------



## intheend

Coco- I don't think wood would be a great option unless it's covered so it doesn't splinter. I have 2 different types of cat carriers, and a travel cage from Martin Cages so I don't have to think about trying to modify the sport kennel. Out of all of them, my favorite to travel with my hedge is the F-400: http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/
Just don't put up the ramp/shelf and it works fantastic.

edit: One other problem with the wood- I can just imagine how horrible it would smell after a hedgie urinated on it a few times!


----------



## Coco

i speak about wood like example but it can be coroplast or somethings like that ,,,lolllll


----------



## AllQuills

Nice! Very nice...I liked the video, too..Inky's adorable!  
So small would work as well as medium? http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5192526


----------



## LizardGirl

They all work well. Just depends on how much room you want, or have to set it up.


----------



## Kalandra

Don't forget to consider height. Some wheels may not fit in the small size kennel. A good friend of mine warned me of this this weekend. She said it just depends on the wheel and how thick your liners are. But with the wheel I have, it would be a very tight fit. Better off going with the larger size. If you want a good idea of the footprint of a large, mine fits on top of a bath towel with some towel sticking out to the sides.


----------



## LizardGirl

Ah, that is true. It completely slipped my mind... Flying Saucers are much lower and that's what I was invisioning in there... so yes, consider height!


Did Rose do well in the kennel at the show?


----------



## Kalandra

Rose did great. The kennel worked just fine. 

I found out one of my friends has used these kennels before. She said she paid less than $20 for hers, but it was several years ago. She gave me some tips on how to easily clean them. Basically involves putting soap in, sitting inside a shower and allow the bottom to fill with water, swish, drain and rinse several times. Sit the kennel with the floor side up on a towel and they dry really quick. She said any stuck poo comes off of them extremely easy this way.

She also said the old design had velcro so you could throw them in the washing machine...


----------



## LizardGirl

Just thought I'd mention how Inky's first *real* vacation in the kennel went-

For each Thanksgiving, all our family stays in a lodge about 2 hours away from me. Inky did great on the drive up (in his cat carrier) but he has never had a problem driving anywhere. The first night, welllll...

It was SO LOUD. I hadn't brought his wheel along, thinking I would be doing everyone a favor... so I had just brought some toys for him... 
He decided to stay up all night, scratching at the sides. Anyone who knows what the material-stuff is like, you know how much noise a little hedgie can make with it. I got up repeatedly trying to shush him, so he wouldn't wake up the kids, and he refused. :roll: Luckily they are deep sleepers, and say it didn't bother them. Him scratching didn't affect the material at all though, I was afraid he was going to dig through, but he wasn't even able to scratch it.

I was relieved when, the second night, he didn't even try to scratch at all. Of course, maybe his turkey and sweet potatoes made him thankful he had a nice big kennel, and he just ran around a bit and fell asleep. Maybe it was just a one-night thing...


Anyone who doesn't want to read the whole novel, it worked great, just is loud if you've got a digger.


----------



## sugar

Okay, so i think this is a really cool idea. Since I have only had my hedgie for not quite a month i already want to move her into something bigger. What is anyone's opinion on using this as a permanent home. I mean the only issue I think would be the water bottle. I guess you would have to use a dish? Is there anyway to secure a water bottle to the inside?


----------



## sarahomnia

It'd be interesting to see how one of these would hold up as use as a permanent cage, that is of course if you have the proper supplies to keep it heated, but a small space heater would do a fine job of that, that's what I use for Hector and he's in a rabbit cage that has solid flooring.


----------



## sarahomnia

sugar said:


> Okay, so i think this is a really cool idea. Since I have only had my hedgie for not quite a month i already want to move her into something bigger. What is anyone's opinion on using this as a permanent home. I mean the only issue I think would be the water bottle. I guess you would have to use a dish? Is there anyway to secure a water bottle to the inside?


I'd use a water dish. I've found that certain dishes are harder to topple, my little guy isn't able to topple this dish:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752726


----------



## Kalandra

I wouldn't consider them for a permanent home.

One concern is lighting. They have a solid top and a back mesh window in the sides & the front. I don't feel they allow enough lighting for a full time residence. For a short trip I think the lighting is fine.


----------



## sugar

I hear what you guys are saying. As far as heating goes, we live in San Antonio, Texas. Heating is not a problem. I have a very large walk in closet in my bedroom, this houses my clothing, computer desk and now Sugar! This has a separate heating vent in the ceiling and is always the warmest room in the house and never needs another heat source. I guess I lucked out on that part! I am interested in the issue that was written about having enough light source. I leave the flourescent lights on in that room all day long. I understand that the top of this type of "cage" is solid, but this sides and back are mesh. This is a real light room. Do you still really think it would be a problem? I just wanted to get her something large that I could afford and put a nice flying saucer wheel, etc. in it. Also, I think since of its size maybe I could try to litter train her? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kalandra

I have two of these for traveling. As I stated, I don't feel they get enough light. You also have to watch what you buy. I bought a 3rd one (and returned it) that had only half windows on the side and the front is mesh (returned it because it wanted to collapse if you walked by it). The two I kept have mostly mesh on the sides and only the front (not the back) is mesh.

I don't feel heating is an issue if you keep the room warm. For those out there that do not keep their room temperature adequate, yes it will be an issue. 

I really don't think these are ideal for a full time cage. They have been fine for temporary/travel housing so far. 

If you are looking for a good cage for cheap, look into finding a nice big plastic clear sterilite or other brand container. Or get 2 tubs and connect them via tube. I personally love my 2 tub condos for my hedgehogs. The wheel, water and food are on one side, the sleeping play area on the other. I have found that they will pee, poo on the eat/wheel side and the other stays clean.

Plus if you have the room you can build 3 and 4 tub condos.


----------



## sugar

You are talking about the "storage" containers? Obviously they cannot see out the sides or crawl out, you just leave the top off? What "gallon" size do you use? You must use a water dish then, right? Right now I attach the wheel to the side of the cage so I can be sure it won't fall over, but I am going to get a new one; either larger or get the flying saucer. What do you think?


----------



## Kalandra

I don't remember what size mine are now. I honestly don't look at the size by gallons or quarts, but by the square footage in the floor. But they give just over 6 square feet of floor space each. I think I remember 116 sterilites (clear sides only). Look for something that is clear, with a large flat floor space.

I don't use lids with mine. And don't have a problem with climbing hedgehogs. 

I do use a water dish. I had a hedgehog break a tooth on a water bottle in the early years. However even back then I did use a water bottle. I drilled a hole at the right spot for the spout to stick through and attached the bottle to the outside. Worked great, until we had a tooth broken by a hedgehog who used to bite at the nozzle.

I don't have any experience with a flying saucer. All my wheels have a nice pvc pipe base, so we really don't have an issue with them being knocked over.


----------



## Hope

I think that this foldable kennel would be ideal to my weekend visits to my mother's house and longer trips with my hedgy. What a great idea ^__^.


----------

